# What scale buildings to use?



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Good Morning,

I am new to G Gauge railroading and have just completed my track work. I also have a USA Trains loco and rolling stock. According to USA Trains, the "scale" of their models is 1:29th; however, I am unable to find any 1:29th scale buildings to speak of.

If the USA Trains are 1:29th scale, which building scale, 1:24th or 1:32nd, would you guys recommend using so the train does not look strange?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I use 1:24 buildings on my layout. I run 1:29, 1:22.5/24, and1:20.3 trains. I think that 1:32 buildings would look small next to a 1:29.

Chuck


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks Chuck. Interesting to see the different scales you run as well. Doesn't that look a little strange, or is it hard to tell?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

It is hard to tell. I almost always run one scale at a time. Except for train related facilities (station, coaling tower, and water tower) the buildings are away from the trains.

Chuck


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

1:24 is pretty good if you are placing model cars with the buildings and a lot of figures are made to that scale.


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks gents. There certainly does appear to be a lot more things available in 1:24th scale. At the moment I don't know how much structural scenery I will be adding, was thinking more along the lines of stations and track side buildings such as signal towers and so forth.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I run LGB/Piko trains that are (nominally) 1:22.5 with mostly 1:24 buildings. That's about a 10% mis-match, but generally isn't objectionable to me. Keep in mind that until relatively recently there wasn't a "standard" size for doors (let alone windows) and so older buildings might have significantly smaller (or larger) doors than modern buildings or each other. Also, most people don't have a feel for the "scale" of trains--they usually are seen from afar.

I have made some changes to CMS buildings (which are more in the 1:29 range) to make them fit in better where they're next to Pola buildings. I build up the bottoms to look like block foundations--enough that an actual 1:24 scale door will fit in the opening. You can see some of these in this thread.

If you mix scales in close proximity it might be noticeable, but mostly the buildings and trains are next to each other only in passing. If you put 1:24 figures or cars next to a 1:32 house, the 30% scale difference might catch your eye, I'd think.

But really, if it looks OK to you, that's all that really matters


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

The trains are usually moving, so the scale of the buildings and the trains isn't normally a problem. As Dan said it is the stationary scenes that need to have a close scale match to the people, vehicles and animals.

Here are some pictures of my POLA Silverton station with different scale trains. I've tried to find pictures of about the same view.

Chuck

1:29









1:22.5/24 in foreground 1:20.3 in background










1:20.3


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks all and Chuck, your pictures were exactly what I was looking for - an actual comparison, thank you.

Riverdan, your points are well taken, thank you.

As I don't have any buildings etc yet, and I do like the Pola Structures, think I might go with them and just stick with a single scale for all buildings, or scratch build, maybe.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

When you are out and about, check out craft shops. Nancy and I have found building that work for us that are often close to scale (1:24). Check the height of the front door. If it is 2.5 to 3.5 inches tall it probably will work. Those made as bird houses probably can be left out, others you will probably have to bring in. Here are some pictures of building that were not made for trains.

The figures in each picture are LGB.

Local craft store, Lewisburg, WV










souvenir shop Williamsburg, VA.










Bird house from Tamarac a coop for West Virginia crafts in Beckley, WV.










A Hogon (from a trading post in Saunders, AZ) and a Jail from the gift shop in La Posada Inn, Winslow, Az.










These are some of our not RR structures. I have seen mail boxes used as structures. They are weather proof and fit in very nicely.

Just keep your eyes open when in non-RR related stores, you'll never know what you might find.

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

A point Chuck didn't explicitly make is that the Pola/Piko buildings can be pretty pricey. I have the Piko factory set and I think the whole thing (main building, boiler w/chimney, side building, fence) cost over $300 dollars. I've had pretty good luck buying used ones on eBay and fixing them up. So that's one reason I've got some CMS buildings, and a good reason to look for non-model-railroad buildings.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

With the exception of of the Williamsburg buildings, all were less than $100.00.


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

chuck n said:


> When you are out and about, check out craft shops. Nancy and I have found building that work for us that are often close to scale (1:24). Check the height of the front door. If it is 2.5 to 3.5 inches tall it probably will work. Those made as bird houses probably can be left out, others you will probably have to bring in. Here are some pictures of building that were not made for trains.
> 
> The figures in each picture are LGB.
> 
> ...


Thanks Chuck, I didn't think about "non-RR" buildings but will definitely keep them in mind.



riderdan said:


> A point Chuck didn't explicitly make is that the Pola/Piko buildings can be pretty pricey. I have the Piko factory set and I think the whole thing (main building, boiler w/chimney, side building, fence) cost over $300 dollars. I've had pretty good luck buying used ones on eBay and fixing them up. So that's one reason I've got some CMS buildings, and a good reason to look for non-model-railroad buildings.





chuck n said:


> With the exception of of the Williamsburg buildings, all were less than $100.00.


riderdan, The cost was one of the things making me take it slow in getting scenery, well structures anyway. I did take a look at the CMS buildings and forgive me for being a little brutal but they look, I don't know, toyish some how. I guess I am too used to my Woodlands Built Ups and do make comparisons based on them.

Chuck, you mentioned Williamsburg buildings ... are they a manufacturer or a "series" made by Piko or Pola?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

They are models of colonial houses in Williamsburg, Virginia. They are (were) sold at shops around town. Nothing to do with Pola or Piko. We've had them for 15 years or more. I doubt they were much more than $100 if that.

My point was, that there are buildings out there that are intended for other uses, than garden railroad layouts, what ever that is. We have found useful buildings in unusual places. They may not be exact scale, but they are close enough. 

Local craft shops are not my favorite places to shop, I hate shopping for the sake of shopping, but occasionally it pays off.

Most of us live by the 10 FOOT RULE. If it looks OK from 10 feet away, it is fine. Our layouts are not historical dioramas, where observers will be critical of every object. There are times when detail is important. That becomes your decision alone. I have had my layouts, in Colorado and Virginia, on tour for local and national meetings and I have been to many other layouts all over the country. It is the overall visual effect that people see that is important. I have never heard anyone say, "those are 1:29 trains and the buildings are1:22.5". There have been themes for a railroad that didn't appeal to me, or seemed to busy, but the host loved it and that was all that mattered.

In the real world buildings and people come in all sizes.

On our winter layout in Arizona I have two structures that are HO size. One is a cliff dwelling and the other is an adobe church. I have them off by themselves, as if they are in the distance. 

Just remember that it is your railroad and if you are happy with the results we will be happy TOO. The bottom line is do what pleases you.

Chuck


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

Chuck,

Thanks and yes, I know that at the end of the day it is what I like, but I do get "picky" with myself and like things to look natural and realistic. I also understand what you mean about the 10' rule, although I am used to the 3' rule when it comes to my HO layout. Six to one, half a dozen the difference though.

Your point regarding the "real world" is well taken, and not something that I thought of - thank you.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

If you are interested in the Williamsburg buildings they are still available. The following website shows 9 buildings available and the prices range from $125 to $225.

http://www.williamsburgmarketplace....ange=&langId=-1&sortBy=featured&storeId=10001

There are 8 houses and shops plus a "dependency", aka outhouse.

Chuck


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

wombat457 said:


> riderdan,
> 
> ...I did take a look at the CMS buildings and forgive me for being a little brutal but they look, I don't know, toyish some how.


I agree. To get them to look how I wanted tool a fair bit of bashing. I used different, detailed doors (from AZ Garden Trains), added awnings, roof detail, signs, downspouts, lighting, interiors, etc. The added blocks for the "foundation" helped, too. Even then they are less detailed than some of the Pola kit stuff.

I really like the Piko/Pola kits--the factory main building with the rooftop detail set looks great. But as we both agree, cost is an issue. The factory is a focus of my industrial center, so I don't regret buying it--but it was the cost of a second, used, LGB mallet locomotive. I think it would be cool to double-head a set of those


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

chuck n said:


> If you are interested in the Williamsburg buildings they are still available. The following website shows 9 buildings available and the prices range from $125 to $225.
> 
> http://www.williamsburgmarketplace....ange=&langId=-1&sortBy=featured&storeId=10001
> 
> ...


Thank you for the link, I am interested in anything that is "cost effective". Appreciate it.



riderdan said:


> I agree. To get them to look how I wanted tool a fair bit of bashing. I used different, detailed doors (from AZ Garden Trains), added awnings, roof detail, signs, downspouts, lighting, interiors, etc. The added blocks for the "foundation" helped, too. Even then they are less detailed than some of the Pola kit stuff.
> 
> I really like the Piko/Pola kits--the factory main building with the rooftop detail set looks great. But as we both agree, cost is an issue. The factory is a focus of my industrial center, so I don't regret buying it--but it was the cost of a second, used, LGB mallet locomotive. I think it would be cool to double-head a set of those


Cost is always going to be a consideration, especially with a G Gauge, but it almost sounds as though the price of the CMS kits compared to the Piko or other kits is off set (almost) by the time spent having to kit bash them. 

My layout is not that large (140' of track) with a proposed additional 30' or so to be added with a passing line. As such, the only thing I have really planned on, scenery wise, is a station. What rises from the ground around that station, or the second main area, is yet to be decided.


----------

